# Where's the pics?



## BumpRacerX

I've never seen beaver in front of my riverfront property but I know they are in there. My place isn't deep enough to really run drowners, but I put this stuff to put in front of a friends house just downstream. Her dad used to be a trapper when she was a kid. She's basically told me that if I trap them and buy the gear, she'll put them up for me. 

I don't even have my dog proofs set right now. Not sure I want to deal with ***** this year if I don't have an incidental.


----------



## General Ottsc

Nice arrangement.

Not sure if I'm going to set any dogproofs out this year or even go for ***** at all. I'm going to concentrate on water trapping this year(rats, beaver, otter). Give the ***** a break.


----------



## 9

Big **** followed me like the Pied Piper of **** the first 2 weeks of Nov while trapping coyote this year. ALL were darn BIG **** too! And adding insult to injury, this shows up-


----------



## 9

General Ottsc said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I've never skinned/fleshed a beaver so the pelt isn't the greatest quality job, especially around the head. But I'll get better with practice.
> 
> I bought stuff for drowning rigs last year to use in the very same area where I caught this beaver but the water level dropped so much it made it a moot point. Fortunately they made it easy for me to figure out where they'd be from the trees they cut down and their corresponding trails coming out of the water.
> 
> Got some floats out for rats too but nothing has connected yet. Put some apples on them to see if it helps.
> 
> Exciting none the less!


A little dab of either Lenon’s or Carman’s rat lure on the floats will help.


----------



## Gnoyes

First week was slow on my small line, just a few muskrats. Finally connected on a couple mink over the weekend, one on a blind foothold and another from a baited pocket. Up to 15 rats so far, I didn’t think there were hardly any on these streams.


----------



## General Ottsc

Seldom said:


> A little dab of either Lenon’s or Carman’s rat lure on the floats will help.


Funny enough, I forgot my muskrat lure at home *d'oh!* I'm hoping those apples will help though.


----------



## wateroperator

34# dog and 24.75# house cat
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nork

My first fox! Second year of trapping.


----------



## 9

Nork said:


> My first fox! Second year of trapping.


Congrats! Ya got the pump primed now!


----------



## BumpRacerX

And...we dance again this morning. I've framed things in a bit to lead and guide. After this morning...I refined things a little more.


----------



## 9

Maybe you need to let it lead and guide you instead of you trying to lead and guide it!


----------



## wannabapro

I’d move the pan back further from the hole.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Clearing out some nest raiders before I start yote/cat season.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Pulled my 2 day set of creek channel not typically accessible this time of year. Another **** to add off a dp at nearby property.


----------



## otterc

Anita Dwink said:


> Pulled my 2 day set of creek channel not typically accessible this time of year. Another **** to add off a dp at nearby property.
> View attachment 609841


You are piling up some fur. Good Job Anita - This weekend I put up a dozen beaver from last spring . Only 45 to go.


----------



## Anita Dwink

A few less tree eaters. This lodge was not there at the end of October.


----------



## Gnoyes




----------



## Anita Dwink

Got to hit the river at 1st light. I truly enjoy this postcard type of scenery. You can see the lodge at the end of the pic where I pulled 3 from. Going to pull in a few days and hit again in the spring.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

Nice Michigan cat 12-14-2020 gotta love Tim McGraw CDs taxidermist scale said 35.5lbs mine at the farm said 27lbs so take your pick lol


----------



## HTC

Tail-Chaser said:


> Nice Michigan cat 12-14-2020 gotta love Tim McGraw CDs taxidermist scale said 35.5lbs mine at the farm said 27lbs so take your pick lol


Congrats, beautiful cat! If your taxidermist charges by the pound I would go with yours:lol:


----------



## meatfishhunter

One day check from a week or so ago. Up around 200 rats so far on the season


----------



## Anita Dwink

meatfishhunter said:


> One day check from a week or so ago. Up around 200 rats so far on the season
> View attachment 620661


Nice haul !


----------



## Firefighter

Just been making a few sets with our 4 year old. The 1 year old is too big already to fit in the backpack, so he'll be walking along next year!

Got a few of everything so far. Kicking myself for not having pics of a beautiful Red we caught.






























Stop clogging my sets!


----------



## BassFisher91

I'll be starting my 'trap line' tomorrow, and I can't wait! I only trap in the winter (and water trapping at that) after grouse season is done and trout fishing slows down. In the meantime here are a couple photos from last year. This year I will attempt at trapping mink which I've never done before, but believe I have some creeks nearby where I'll be successful. The pictures below is my favorite area to trap. I don't even have enough traps to set the entire area, along with other areas I like to trap. If there's anyone in the Hale area who would like to run around trapping / need a partner let me know...


----------



## pigeon




----------



## Firefighter

Ugly, but effective. Made the set at 530 pm last night. Have had high activity in the swamp but anchoring and bedding is an issue. I cut a piece of plywood into a 1 foot square and piled the hay set on top. Had to use some sticks to prevent trap rocking, but it was solid enough. I think the fox probably was peeing on it, hence the back foot. Drag worked great. 

Location, location, location.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Landowner wanted a pic with the Coyote I shot Monday night. Might have been 2 if not for a wind shift.


----------



## 9

The end is very near for me to stop when they start breaking like this one. I caught an absolute beauty two days ago and now this one. No guard hairs on flanks/sides just matted underfur. When in the trap I thought it as just wet and matted from the snow but not so. Neck underfur was also matted badly. The only decent fur was the grotzen and the strip down the center of the back.


----------



## Firefighter

This messy male went almost 50 lbs on my scale this am. He was the meanest critter I've ever caught.


----------



## Firefighter

Fox looking a lot better than the yotes around here.


----------



## Firefighter

Just let this one go. MJ600s are pretty easy even on fox feet. Population really looking healthy here. Closing up shop on land here this week.


----------



## MichiFishy

I normally won't post my catches but I caught my largest rat and largest Mink today about 4 feet away from each-other. Was a pretty good morning.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Catch of the day.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Otter #3 and Beaver #28 . 48 lb male.


----------



## FREEPOP

Beaver tend to fight in the spring


----------



## Anita Dwink

FREEPOP said:


> Beaver tend to fight in the spring
> 
> View attachment 759594


High population areas I get that with lots of tail damage too.


----------



## 9

FREEPOP said:


> Beaver tend to fight in the spring
> 
> View attachment 759594


You must have a light-handed touch with the fleshing knife John not to tear the bites!


----------



## FREEPOP

Seldom said:


> You must have a light-handed touch with the fleshing knife John not to tear the bites!


Once I learned how to use the sharp side of that knife, beaver suddenly were a lot less work.


----------



## haggerty05

Things I learned from my first beaver this week.
1.I grossly under estimated the work involved 
2. The importance of a sharp blade/ blade sharpening skills.
3.its surprisingly tasty 

Didn't weigh it but the pelt measured out to 48 inches.


----------



## haggerty05

The look on her face is what the heck is he gonna do with that paired with i cant believe he actually got one.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

